# Cervelo Soloist right size..



## Air23 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi 
I would like to buy my first road bike for everyday/weekend rides 50-80miles with my friends and maybe small brevets.I have read more reviews and finally i decide to buy a cervelo soloist team.Today i find a used cervelo 61cm in exellent condition,full ultegra,easton vista wheels,FSA Gossamer MegaExo Crank.Now i would like to inform me if the soloist would be suitable for the rides that i want it and if the size 61cm is the right for my height(6,4''-35,5inseam)????


----------



## Zwane (Jun 30, 2006)

If it's any help, I'm 6'0 and have a 36" inseam and riding the 61. The Soloist geometry makes for a very aggressive position so you'll have to put time in getting accustomed to it, for example, i end up with a 14cm saddle-bar drop.


----------

